# Inverters



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I've kicked around several ideas for an emergency power supply. What do you think of this one.

I am not too big on buying a generator. I don't like the noise (even the quiet ones) and most campgrounds that I stay at will have electric anyway.

I'm mainly concerned about running the frig and furnace when wilderness camping so minimal power is needed, battery is sufficient.

There may be a rare occasion when I feel the need to run the Air Conditioning when wilderness camping.

I've recently discovered that inverters come in very large sizes. I believe a 3000 watt continuous (5000 watt surge) inverter would be sufficient to run the AC. It would mean that I would have to run my tow vehicle during operation but I think that would probably be acceptable as this would be done very infrequently.

From other threads concerning generators, I've seen that 2000 watt generators can barely handle the AC and 3000 watts is enough.

I believe the Tow Vehicle alternator can handle the load.

I think that using e-bay or keeping my eyes out in some other places, I can find a big inverter for a fraction of the cost ($200 - $300) of a 3000 watt generator (which I would rarely use anyway).

I'd like to hear opinions (or facts) on this subject.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Jim, this is a very ambitious proposition. I will mix some opinions with a smattering of facts.

First, I believe that if it is hot enough to consider using the A/C, you will likely need to run it for an extended length of time. Remember that the trailer does not have decent insulation, and will heat back up relatively quickly after you turn off the A/C.

Secondly, you would have to run the inverter directly off your vehicle battery. The trailer wiring harness does not have the capacity for the heavy load that a large inverter would draw.

A 3000 watt inverter could easily draw more than 200 amps from your vehicle. Your alternator may not like this for an extended period of time. As well, your catalytic converter may have problems idling for an extended period of time. They can easily overheat without a continuous air flow. (And the hot outside temps would only work against you!)

I believe that to get any sort of use out of a large inverter, you would need a similarly large battery bank. The single 12v deep cycle battery most trailers have wouldn't last an hour under such a load.

Sorry to put a damper on your idea, but running an A/C unit requires serious power. Thinking of it in terms of a high power output from the inverter requires a correspondingly high power input, may make some sense. A 3000 watt generator is not a simple machine either, for the same reasons.

I don't have many suggestions other than a couple of fans, and a well stocked fridge.

Good luck!


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

On my father's sportfisher (43' Riviera Boat) he has an inverter. He uses a bank of six Trojan 6 volt golf cart batteries to supply power. He then charges the batteries with the 8 KW generator. The air conditioners are not wired to the inverter because they consume the batteries to rapidly. We use the inverter to run the micro, television, etc. I have thought about adding an inverter but think it is necessary to add more batteries (four 6 volts). Ihave concidered removing one of the propane bottles to make room and offset the added weight.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Jevi

Yeah, I see your points.

I wasn't planning on using the wiring harness, I was going to connect the inverter directly to the TV battery (and thus the TVs alternator), and then plug the Camper shore power cord directly into the inverter with the adapter.

Your point about extended operation is well taken though.

Right now I'm leaning towards a few golf cart batteries for more battery capacity and getting a turbo-maxx or two.

The stocked frig never hurts either.

Thanks.


----------

